# Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia" (NOT "augustifolia")



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

"augustifolia" I think this is the correct term, I havent ever seen the later maybe just a mis communication that ended up that way


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I think angustifolia is latin for narrow-leaved. But I could be wrong.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

And the debate rages on !


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Wasser - I liked the logic of your response, but didn't have proper time to look into it until I got to work (did I just type that :eek5: ).

Based on my first couple hits in Google, the jury was still out:
- http://glossary.gardenweb.com/glossary/angustifolia.html : Agrees with your statement:
- http://www.nothyme.com/usefullatin.cfm : But this article states "Now if you know that angustifolia means notable or majestic...", which seems to disagree.

However, based on a bit more searching, the following all imply that angustifolia does mean 'narrow leaved'.
- http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/bl/bl_folius_names.htm#a
- http://www.floralwiki.co.uk/wiki/Epithets_A
- http://theseedsite.co.uk/latin.html

So maybe the second article should have stated that 'aUgustifolia' means notable or majestic ;-).

So, once again, I conclude that Wasser is da' man!!
Brian.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am glad you came to this conclusion. :flick:

Contrary to bigstick, I have never seen the species augustifolia, unless it was mis-spelled for angustifolia.

After studying botanics and nomenclature, nowadays I think, who gives a @#$%??


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

The Oriental Aquarium Plant Handbook also uses the angustifolia spelling.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hygrophilia angustifolia.

Just follow the Latin......

Mike


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

BSS, can you please post a photo, or several photos? I have yet to see a good shot of this plant.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

sarahbobarah said:


> BSS, can you please post a photo, or several photos? I have yet to see a good shot of this plant.


I'm planning on taking some tank shots tonight, so I'll see if I can capture a picture of mine. I agree that most of the web photos I'd seen weren't too impressive. That's why when I saw unirdna/Ted's shot, I almost couldn't believe it was the same plant...though mine is starting to show signs! Here's a link to Ted's latest tank shot:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...direct-sunlight-photos-look-all-algae-19.html

Ah, yeah, Mike, ah, about those latin lessons, ah...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, that is impressive looking in Ted's tank. I hadn't opened that thread for a long while. That plant looks like its in a whirlwind.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Here's a shot I finally snapped off tonight. These are the stems growing right in front of my vertical spraybar, and they are growing *much* faster than the stems on the other end of the tank.


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

I've got one of those in my 29. Looks like the pubescent form (pg 315, Kasselman) growing out of a trimmed rootball. Beautiful plant that will grow out of the tank if you don't prune it back. Angustifolia. A search indicates it means "narrow leaf". I don't know enough about latin to say why you would or would not use angustifolia. Guess it's not wrong. 

I'm a little concerned that I pruned mine back too much. I hope it survives long enough to get in my new 75. Those long leaves will look great in the current - which brings me to my second point. I've got two 2026's and it seem like most folks are settling with a vertical spraybar and an open tube at the opposite corner to get circular flow. I guess it's a good idea to keep non-woody stem plants away from the side glass if you have a vertical spary bar. When the corymbosa grows up, that will do nicely.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i have a friend with this plant. grow like crazy in his 40 gallon tank with 70 watts of metal hallide. fill up the corner very quickly and end up giving it away for free to every aquascape-hobby-visitor.


----------

